# Ageless Skin Care!! ITS AWSOME!!



## chako012 (Jul 1, 2010)

My friend recently gave me this mini travel pack of ageless skin care set for my birthday. I've never heard of it before cos it isn't sold at the shops.

Anyways she told me it was 300 antioxidents in the products and the serum and that it was made by the creators of Lancome, Estee lauder and aveda, so I decided to give it a shot. 

I've been using it for a month now and I must admit my skin is alot more plumper, clearer and it feels really good after you apply it!
I even stopped using foundation now and only concealer! I've used alot of products before as well I've accumulated skincare from japan...I was using sk2 at one stage too but this natural and organic instead of all the chemicals!

it was pretty awesome putting it on cos there 7 little products like cleanser mist scrub day cream night cream eye cream and serum. 

I just used serum and night cream at night and just put on some day moisturizer during the day

The little mist spray was soo cute I just took around with me and spritzed!! 

Woot my fave is the Night cream and serum !!

You can order little trial kits for $36.50 online as well!! Its great for a holiday skin care pack too! bottom left of the page -the pictures stuffed for some reason

Agel | ageless Skin Care

Just click buy now and "retail order"

if you want the whole kit full size though I think doing it wholesale is cheaper but theres a minimum order. I think its about $300 bux. When I run out I'll prob upgrade it


----------



## ElaineBee (Dec 18, 2015)

Really? Let me check. Thank you!


----------

